# Anything in Vermont?



## staticradio725 (Oct 25, 2020)

Does anybody know of any anxiety support groups or other resources located in Vermont? I've done some intense Googling and come up with nothing. I know lots of stuff like this are located online or via phone right now, but I was looking for something locally-based so that when all this COVID stuff is over (ha ha) meeting in-person would be possible.
Also, if anybody else out there is from Vermont, holla at me! I hardly ever run into other Vermonters on the web. You'd think we all still had dial-up internet or something.


----------

